# subtherapeutic serum dilantin level



## ggparker14 (Jun 11, 2013)

Can I get help with a dx code for subtherapeutic serum lilantin level?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 11, 2013)

Is that what the provider documented? or are you looking at a lab result


----------



## arunkumarsingade@gmail.com (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, I got the same. It is the final diagnosis. Can you please help?

Thanks Debra !


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 17, 2015)

With nothing else documented then go to R79 but you really need to know more.  Did the patient take less Dilantin than the provider indicated? If so then code underdosing of the drug.


----------

